# How is the hobby doing maintaining the new species/morphs?



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey,

I'm just curious to get impressions of how folks thing the US hobby is doing maintaining some of the newer species/morphs that have come in.

For instance "R".ventrimaculata 'blackwater' is not seen often on lists while 'Borja ridge' seems to breed like rabbits. Meanwhile "R".summersi seems to barely be holding on in the hobby, but was of limited importation (that I know of) to begin with.

Impressions and thoughts? How are we doing?

cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

summersi have been around for quite awhile as 'yellow fantasticus' perhaps searching based on new and old names will come up w/ more data.
i think the recent imports (from what ive seen) are doing pretty well, i think that frogs of the imitator complex that have come in are a good example, they breed like crazy and their price continues to drop, which usually correlates to a flood in the market.

james


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

G&B Auratus are probably one of the easiest frogs to care for and breed . . . yet thousands are imported each year . . . boom and bust cycles in popularity threaten most species/morphs at some time. If everyone kept what they like and not worried about getting the latest and greatest we'd be much better off!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

james67 said:


> ...their price continues to drop, which usually correlates to a flood in the market.


The natural progression in the hobby is that they then become viewed as "common" and people drop them for more prestigious and/or new species. It's at that point morphs are often lost from the hobby.

I think it's still a bit soon to say how the newer frogs are doing, or are going to do. A better indicator might be to look at the various pumilio morphs that were imported 3-4 years ago and see how present or available they currently are...or even some of the Peruvian imports from a couple years ago (Hyloxalus azureiventris, Lower Huallaga trivittata, the various bassleri morphs, etc.)


----------

